

CrunchBase changes its license from CC-BY to CC-BY-NC - e2e4
http://info.crunchbase.com/2013/12/12/updated-terms-of-service/

======
Doctor_Fegg
> ”CrunchBase’s new terms of service are clearer and more in line with the
> best practices of the open content community,” said Mitch Stoltz, a Staff
> Attorney at the Electronic Frontier Foundation.

No. NC is not "open content". See the Open Definition
([http://opendefinition.org/](http://opendefinition.org/)): "The license must
not restrict anyone from making use of the work in a specific field of
endeavor. For example, it may not restrict the work from being used in a
business."

I am disappointed that EFF, of all people, are helping TechCrunch to openwash
this.

------
e2e4
> "Commercial uses do require a separate license to safeguard the community’s
> investment in the CrunchBase, as well as protect the dataset’s integrity."

Unfortunately I doubt that community will see any part of the licensing fees.

Wired Magazine's comments: AOL Tightens CrunchBase’s Licensing to Block
Competitors [http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/12/crunchase-alters-
li...](http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/12/crunchase-alters-licensing/)

